
Norway Is the Best Place in the World to Be a Writer (2014) - Tomte
https://newrepublic.com/article/117337/norway-best-place-world-be-writer
======
Creationer
If you want handouts from the State, maybe.

But if you wish to create something of commercial value, its an incredibly
expensive, cold and dark country to live in.

Why not write your book in Spain, Italy or Croatia instead?

Oslo 66% more expensive than Barcelona: [https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/barcelo...](https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/barcelona-spain/oslo)?

79% more than Naples: [https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/naples/...](https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/naples/oslo)?

108% more than Zagreb: [https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/zagreb-...](https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-
living/comparison/zagreb-croatia/oslo)?

